# Spaying



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know if I am putting this on the right thread or anything, but I am wondering about spaying. I have to spay Fipsy soon, and I am wondering about laser surgery - is it better than regular surgery.

Also, those cones that they give you to put on their head, does anyone still use them, or do those onesies that I saw on another thread do the same thing?

Thanks.

Sandi.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

This thread doesn't talk about laser surgery, but it has helpful advice on spaying:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7880


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Laser surgery is less invasive. Laser surgery can be quite beneficial for your loved one for many reasons. The first and most important would be that they will experience less pain than if the surgery was to be done the more traditional way. Furthermore, there is less bleeding and less swelling in the area where the procedure will take place. Laser surgery also allows extreme precision and reduces the risk of infection which leads to a faster recovery. The vet never recommended a collar for Molly. She was back to normal two days later.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

When I had Harley & Seymour 'neutered' there was no option for laser where we live. Although they did fine with regular surgery (I know, not the same as spaying) I would have opted for the laser if given the choice...which is what our breeder also recommended.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Laser surgery is less invasive. Laser surgery can be quite beneficial for your loved one for many reasons. The first and most important would be that they will experience less pain than if the surgery was to be done the more traditional way. Furthermore, there is less bleeding and less swelling in the area where the procedure will take place. Laser surgery also allows extreme precision and reduces the risk of infection which leads to a faster recovery. The vet never recommended a collar for Molly. She was back to normal two days later.


I had the same experience with my Isabella.


----------

